# rifle die question



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

Just bought a 3 die set for my 22-250 and it came with no paperwork. How does the neck resizer get set up for initial use? Is it the same adjustment as the full length? Thanks


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm assuming you have a set of Lee dies?
I looked on the Lee web site, but didn't find paper instructions,
But if you have high speed they have video instructions.

http://www.leeprecision.com/cgi/catalog ... video.html


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

yes it is the same set up process as the full length resizer


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Screw in the die until it touches the shell holder plus one full turn more. after the primer is popped out and the lever comes to a stop it takes a minimum of 25 lbs. pressure to close the collet and size the neck. For tighter neck tension add another quarter of a turn.


----------



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

Great info guys, Thanks alot


----------

